

Making Photo Tagging Easier - Garbage
http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=467145887130

======
axiom
This is the most anti-linkbait title I've ever seen. It's so prosaic for such
an insanely powerful and sophisticated technology!

It's kind of like if Google developed working cold fusion and wrote a blog
post titled "Making it easier to heat your home"

~~~
Sam_Odio
Thanks, Axiom. We're proud of the work we're doing here.

------
maxklein
That's no good. I usually just want to be tagged in the photos I look good in,
and out of a series of 50 wedding shots, those could be 2 or 3. So now I'll
have to go untag myself in 47 auto-tagged photos.

~~~
Sam_Odio
Tag suggestions does not autotag photos. It does make it easier for people to
tag photos that are already being uploaded. Many of these photos are actually
already being tagged, albeit through a much more cumbersome experience.

We're not expecting a significant jump in the number of tags created, just a
significant decrease in the time people spend tagging.

------
DupDetector
Same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2010414> \- techcrunch.com - no comments
(yet)

